# Easy colorful plants?



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I like some of the reddish aquarium plants, but they're a bit more high-maintenance, aren't they? I was wondering if any of the more colorful aquarium plants are easy. I want to put another plant into my tank that isn't just another shade of green, but I don't want that color to be dead-brown! 

I have a 5.5gal with a Zoo Med Ultra Sun Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulb currently. It's all gravel and glass pebbles on the bottom. I have subwassertang, java moss, one crypt wendtii, anacharis, flame moss, and guppy grass in it. They're all doing alright. Well, the anacharis got really melty, but it's shooting out roots and starting to bounce back.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi Kaxen, the leaves on my Banana Lilly plant have some color to them and a beautiful pattern. The color is a reddish brown on the leaves. Mine has grown very fast and some of the leaves have grown all the way up to the surface of the water, I have read you can trim them if you dont want the leaves to grow that far up. I really love mine the best plant I have ever had. Perseus loves to make his bubble nest under the leaves.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

This is the Banana Lilly plant behind Perseus, it has been and easy plant to keep and I have almost the same light as you have so it should do very well in your tank if you want to get one. I got mine on aquabid from mikeswetpets he has great plants.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

I also have a banana plant but everytime it grows new leaves they seem to start to get spots on them and die. They grow bigger as their edges die. does anyone know why?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is a beginner's page with some reddish plants (including Banana Lily bulbs). If you put bettafish in the coupon section on the last page you get 10% off your order (excluding shiping). It's the page where you can add special instructions.

http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Beginner-Plants_c27.htm


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Bettafish what type of light do you have in your tank ? I dont know why they would be getting spots on the leaves and then die unless its the light, I use a 6500K Ultra Sun light bulb I bought on Amazon made to use in fish tank.


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

kaxen, i have been thinking about the same thing lately and looking at plants! from my research so far it's not that all red plants are harder to grow, but that they often need at least medium light and some kind of suppliments to stay brightly red colored- like flourish iron suppliment or clay-based (?) root tabs. also i don't see it on the beginners page linked above, but a lot of members on the forum seem to have ludwigia ripens in their tanks, which is also easy and pretty.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

She has "easy" plants not listed on the beginner's page. I think you can search "easy" but not sure. I just look at each page and drool since I have two five-gallon tanks and am limited by number and height. Guess I'm going to have to get that 20L sooner than I thought.  

http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscen...ens-Broadleaf-Very-colorful-EASY-REPENS06.htm


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I would say without a doubt some of the noxious weeds... hygro sunset and hygro ceylon... unfortunately they're illegal to ship in the US


----------

